# Happy 252nd birthday to Beethoven. What are your favourite Beethoven pieces?



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

I fell in love with him listening to Symphony5, symphony 9 in D minor, Symphony 8 in f Major, and Moonlight sonata.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony 6, Violin Concerto, String Quartet No. 14 stand out for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

His piano sonatas, violin concerto piano concerto's are high on my list . 
That said the piece I like the most is the - Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Indeed december 17 yes Beethovens birthday


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Violin Concerto, Sonatas 29-32, String Quartets 13-15, Missa Solemnis, Symphony 9


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

Symphonies No. 5, 6, 7 an 9, the piano sonatas, especially No. 14, 21 and 32; Violin Concerto, Triple Concerto and Piano Concerto No. 5, String Quartets No.14 and 15, and _Fidelio_.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)




----------

